# Kairos, Kai, at 16 months



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Kai is a stunner! Is he a cafe or silver beige? I'm still trying to learn all the beautiful colors.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

minipoodlelover said:


> Kai is a stunner! Is he a cafe or silver beige? I'm still trying to learn all the beautiful colors.


Thanks! : ) He is a silver beige, your girl is clearing way earlier than my Kai. She is going to be GORGEOUS!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful photos! It was worth a roll in deer poop to end up looking like that!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I would be rather fond of him too if he were my dog. He always takes my breath away!_


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! I love these pictures! My Raleigh is a silver beige and you don't see many pics of them. I'm alway trying to imagine what he'll look like as he matures. I can't believe Kai is a mini! He looks like a standard when he is pictured alone. I still love the ones in the convertible, but these are gorgeous as well! More please!!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Okay, is he part human............he has such a wise, calm human look to him


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

They seem so human, it's almost eerie. This morning Angie was on my bed, looking in my dresser mirror. She kept staring at herself. I swear she waved a paw back and forth, as if to see if it moved in the mirror, too. There is simply no breed as amazing as a poodle.

I love Raleigh's picture, CurlyDog. Beautiful, soulful expression. His eyes look to be the same color as Angie's - hers were blue as a very little puppy (I was told) but are now a greenish hazel. It will be interesting to watch our guys' coats clear over time, and see the different shades they end up!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Soooo calm. And I love his nice, clean face!

Thanx, spoowhisperer.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Stunning.

That's all I can say!

--Q


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I love the long top knot. Do you keep it tied up or can he see ok like that? I'm debating about how to grow Raleigh's coat out.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

CurlyDog said:


> I love the long top knot. Do you keep it tied up or can he see ok like that? I'm debating about how to grow Raleigh's coat out.


Oh I wish I could leave it like this sometimes, I love the look! But his face is velcro to all that hair, the poor guy would never be able to see,
so yes I band it.
You should give it a try and grow Raleigjh's out!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

outwest said:


> Beautiful photos! It was worth a roll in deer poop to end up looking like that!


LOL! I got a good laugh out of that!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

All I can say is - *WOW!!*


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

macker905 said:


> Okay, is he part human............he has such a wise, calm human look to him


Your comment gave me goose bumps. When my red standard, Koi died, my heart dog, I was so distraught. He was SO HUMAN! How could I ever have a dog in my life again like my Koi boy? Well, after much private thought, i decided to ask my husband if he would agree to me getting a Mini. I didn't want to find myself comparing a new addition to my heart dog, so went into the world of Minis. 
Tell you what, I don't compare my mini Kai to Koi, but every day I see more similarities. The human part is more than I would have dared hope for. 
He is such a lover boy.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

What a wonderful photographer you are, I love those pictures, especially the last one, his expression is wonderful, and of course that lovely top knot is the perfect frame for that kissable face! He really does have remarkable colouring.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_[spoowhisperer; Had to shower and dry Kai today as he had a good roll in deer poop. 

I HAVE to break down and get a real dryer for the dogs, enough with my little old dryer that I've had for 12 years!]
*
For the sheer joy of seeing your glorious photos of Kai, I'll buy you a
dryer! Alternatively, send him to me; I've already got one!:adore:*_


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Fond of Poodles said:


> What a wonderful photographer you are, I love those pictures, especially the last one, his expression is wonderful, and of course that lovely top knot is the perfect frame for that kissable face! He really does have remarkable colouring.


Thank you, I love taking photos of the dogs. Have had a dry stretch, too busy with aging parents ( dad broke his hip and my mom has Alzheimer's) and helping a couple of our kids with moves. I love helping my family, but need some time with my camera and dogs as it is my relaxation.

Kissable face? Poor Kai....I can't keep my lips off of him!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> _[spoowhisperer; Had to shower and dry Kai today as he had a good roll in deer poop.
> 
> I HAVE to break down and get a real dryer for the dogs, enough with my little old dryer that I've had for 12 years!]
> *
> ...


_

Aww shucks....
Buy me a dryer, no, but would you TELL ME WHAT DRYER TO BUY! I just don't know what one would be best!_


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

This would be Kai's usual look if that TK was free! 

Can we be done now? by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Thank you, I love taking photos of the dogs. Have had a dry stretch, too busy with aging parents ( dad broke his hip and my mom has Alzheimer's) and helping a couple of our kids with moves. I love helping my family, but need some time with my camera and dogs as it is my relaxation.
> 
> Kissable face? Poor Kai....I can't keep my lips off of him!


I am so sorry to hear the sad news about your parents, watching their decline has to be absolutely devastating. I know the solace your poodles bring you must make a huge difference in how your feel. Just seeing your photos of them does that for me! Hard as it is now, when you can, give thought to the many happy, healthy and wonderful years your parents got to enjoy. It's a long, sad good-bye you now face, but I'm guessing you have nearly as many wonderful family photographs as you do fond memories. This is where to rest your mind, I know your heart rests safely with your poodles. My thoughts are with at this difficult time, and as always, so are my _"ooh's"_ and _"aww's"_ for your photographic magic.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoowhisperer:

Your photo of Kai with the untamed TK, really made me chuckle. Both of our boys have wild topknots. I trim them regularly, but not enough for hubby's taste. Whenever I'm asked, "When are you going to trim the boy's TK's?"
I reply ... I did it this morning :smile:.


----------

